# What helps you stay on your diet?



## Vertigo (Apr 3, 2015)

Hello. 
I am looking for ways to cope with my diet.
I have IBS C/D and I have to leave out all dairy products, meats and gluten otherwise I drown in sulfur-like gas. 
This diet is hard to stick to as all of the people around me are eating pizza, steaks and so on. I live with my parents-they also eat meats, potatoes and sweets all day, they don't help me with my problem. 
So my question is how does one cope with the wonderful smells of meats and junk food and keep eating quite plain vegetables?
Any help will be appreciated as I am on the edge of vegetable mountain looking down at the pit of junk food. 
Thank you in advance! 
-Vertigo


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes--it's hard, isn't it. i have chronic constipation, GERD and SIBO so i there is a lot of food that i love but cannot eat.

but i just remind myself that sticking to my diet is far better than eating foods i shouldn't and suffering the consequences. i'm not a fan of pain lol...

good luck!


----------



## 2bnormal (Feb 20, 2015)

It is tough...self-sabotage is your worst enemy though.

Hopefully, your parents are understanding of why you eat the way you do. I find that people are concerned if they don't know why I am eating a certain way but i give a brief explanation, for example, "I've been dealing with some health issue and (insert food) doesn't agree with me right now"...most are understanding.

Can you add any spices to your vegetables? Perhaps you can roast them or other cooking techniques to help make it not seem so boring?

Can your doctor or dietitian prescribe meds, enzymes, etc. to help with the gas so you can tolerate small portions of some foods?


----------

